# Dark Eldar Archon



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

This months Dark Eldar project is an open "free" month, where we can paint what ever we want. I decided to paint an Archon. My force needs a HQ and I've had this conversion in my head for a while. The cloak is actually my second attempt. The first was traditionally hanging down and didn't make sense considering her acrobatic pose, so after being inspired by Batman films, I had another crack at it. I used several paper clips straightened out and stuck together to make a frame to hang some rolled out greenstuff over. I could manipulate the frame and greenstuff to create waves in the material. Once cured I removed the paperclip frame and pinned it to the model. I'm really happy with the outcome of the model. 


























3 Pain Tokens... Stone cold killer!









Nice shot of her jumping out of the raider... suddenly my vision for the cloak makes more sense.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks awesome man, as always. Great tip on how to create dynamic cloaks such as these too, always nice to read how it's done. 

The DE are really starting to come together nicely.


----------



## baron_sathonyx (Jun 19, 2011)

damn thats awesome really nice free hand work.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

pure inspired work, great conversion and brilliant paint job to match,i dont want to take anything away from what you have achieved, but your model clearly shows how amazing the DE range is and how compatible it is across the sets and what can be achieved with a little bit of imagination and some skills! have some more rep!


----------



## Dakingofchaos (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome work man, that looks seriously cool, very clever idea with the cloak


----------



## stewy37 (May 24, 2011)

Very creative and absolutely beautiful painting. Inspiring.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah. The cape looks amazing compared to the original one you had before. Great job! Amazing work as always.


----------



## greyfoxuk (Oct 10, 2010)

the cape is shaded very well  gj


----------



## Stu Phoenix (Jul 23, 2011)

Fantastic work, after just finishing a raider I can tell what parts are from where, but it's so beautifully executed I could easily believe it was a stand alone model. Your choice of colour scheme also stands out, perfect for dark eldar, Kudos!:victory:


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Stu Phoenix said:


> Fantastic work, after just finishing a raider I can tell what parts are from where, but it's so beautifully executed I could easily believe it was a stand alone model. Your choice of colour scheme also stands out, perfect for dark eldar, Kudos!:victory:


Thanks man, I saw your raider. It's amazing.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

despite the huge insult to my race I like it


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Wonderful work as always Gareth!! Love the cape both the conversion and the paint job. Well done!


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Great work! A model like this would also make a great Baron if mounted on a Hellion skyboard...


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Dude, that is beautiful, in a torturing, murderous kind of way. Most impressive.


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I've never seen one of your works before. What a way to make a first impression. Fantastic job!


----------



## InkedDnA (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks great! The cape is a great conversion. Keep em comin


----------



## tabbytomo (Aug 12, 2008)

outstanding. honestly that looks like the vision for that model was imprinted on your psyche during a coma and you awoke with the unknowing ability to make it a reality.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

As usual, one of your projects makes me feel like a two year old messing with finger paints. Well done. Stunning work.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, I always get such great feedback on this forum. Heresy is a great place.


----------

